# Backfist in real fight?



## jkd friend (Oct 15, 2009)

I was wondering how many of you worked the backfist in real combat? I have do to close range and trapping it was effective for me at that range. what about you guys?


----------



## David43515 (Oct 15, 2009)

I`ve used it from close range like a fast jab. And I`ve used it stepping in from long range (from low gate to high) to combine with a foot sweep for a scissors effect. Works fine both ways.


----------



## zDom (Oct 16, 2009)

Not a JKD (HKD, here) but, yes  and it was quite effective.

Pretty much took that person out of the conflict (it was multiple attackers).

Got a look at him later as police were sorting the incident out  it had raised a remarkably large (half-robin egg sized?), colorful lump at his temple and he no longer wanted to make eye contact with me.


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 17, 2009)

I used it in a fight in Jr High school and haven't had the op. to use it since in any "adult era" fights.  I knocked two teeth loose with it from boxing range.


----------



## prokarateshop (Oct 19, 2009)

I think it can be used, especially with multiple attackers


----------

